# American Girl Mocks 6 yo For Having Doll From Target, Refuses To Style



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

This is truely one of the saddest things I've read recently. Oh, sure, it's not on par with children starving or anything like that, but still you gotta wonder what the US is coming too...

http://consumerist.com/consumer/amer...air-246666.php

We're forwarding this article to our families with a note attached saying this is just one of the many reasons why we don't want our girls to be given American Girl dolls. (I wouldn't spend that much $$$ on a doll, but our parents shamelessly spoil our girls & I know they will unless we tell them not to







).

Holly


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

WTF? What is the difference between a real and a fake doll? Or did they just mean a brand knock off?


----------



## athansor (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, that is a sad story. I don't have much reason to buy dolls right now, but if I do, I'll stay away from them and let others know too.


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

That's american culture for you.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## CherieBerry (Feb 16, 2007)

Reason #568 from my "I'm Not Buying My Daughter an American Girl" list.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2mama* 
That's american culture for you.


right on!


----------



## kittykatty (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, that's really sad. Poor kid!


----------



## gracefulhome (Jan 18, 2007)

This makes me really sad and a little mad. My DD is 7 and I don't plan for her to get an American Doll, especially after reading this. . . even if it is from freecycle. (a lady on our freecycle gave 2 away last year!!)


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

That is really too bad. We have been a big fan of American Girl for a long time. That employee should have been fired.

It does not excuse the behavior, but my daughter had an Our Generation doll from Taget which she loved along with her American Girl dolls. The Target doll however; had terrible, cheap hair that soon became a ratsnest of unbelievable proportions. No way in heck can it ever be fixed. The stylist at the store may not have been able to style the hair because of the quality of the hair that the Target dolls have. It may have already been a mess or might not have been able to withstand the styling and it would have damaged the doll. The stylist should have handled it with better manners and the women inline who made snide remarks are just bad mannered.

The store owes the little girl an apology.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

OUTrageous. !!! maybe i finally have the ammo i need to get my mom to quit pouring over these ridiculously overpriced dolls!!


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

The stylist and the other customers who made the comments to Etta are just rude and need some social skills training.

Seriously, it's not the American culture that I know. It is the consumerist culture that has taken a foot hold and is becoming the majority culture.

If I was Etta and the American Girl folks sent me a doll I'd happily return it with a "thanks, but no thanks" letter or I'd have the press meet me at the closest women's and children's shelter and give it away to a child that doesn't even have the ability to save $29.99 for the Target doll.

Why are so many people's values so twisted?


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

THAT is just sad


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

OMG...the stylist and moms in line have no hearts at all... that is SO going on their karma!


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I just emailed them this:

"To whom it concerns,

I am saddened and disappointed to have read a news article about a stylist at your NY salon refusing to serve and mocking a six year old girl for not having a genuine "American Girl" doll. I understand that your aim is to sell as many dolls as possible, but I promise you that you that the actions of that cruel and rude stylist have cost you many sales.

The elitism and snobbery of your stylist must surely have hurt that poor little girl beyond telling. So much for her self-esteem and imagination. I hope that your company will choose the enlightened path and apologize to the child and her family, and announce that other dolls are welcome at your salons. I also hope the stylist in question was fired immediately. A heartless individual has no business being in close contact with innocent children."

At this site: http://www.americangirl.com/emailus/index.html


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gargirl* 
I just emailed them this:

"To whom it concerns,

I am saddened and disappointed to have read a news article about a stylist at your NY salon refusing to serve and mocking a six year old girl for not having a genuine "American Girl" doll. I understand that your aim is to sell as many dolls as possible, but I promise you that you that the actions of that cruel and rude stylist have cost you many sales.

The elitism and snobbery of your stylist must surely have hurt that poor little girl beyond telling. So much for her self-esteem and imagination. I hope that your company will choose the enlightened path and apologize to the child and her family, and announce that other dolls are welcome at your salons. I also hope the stylist in question was fired immediately. A heartless individual has no business being in close contact with innocent children."

At this site: http://www.americangirl.com/emailus/index.html

Gargirl, great letter! I am sending one too.


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

:


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

i use to want to buy my girls these dolls becuase i wanted the historical ones soooooooooo bad when i was a kid. yeah, not happening now! uke


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I don't generally hold a whole company responsible for one of their stupid employees. If it's company policy that is a different thing. Anyone know if it's company policy?


----------



## usolyfan (Jul 2, 2006)

I just sent this email to them:

"I just read the article regarding a stylist in your NY store refusing to style the hair of a six year old's Target brand doll. I am horrified by the comments your stylist made to this little girl. I find it hard to believe that this is acceptable to your company. We have been buying your products for years but after reading this article the future of our purchases from your company is in jeapordy. I will not support a company that allows their employees to humiliate a child (and her mother). I was under the impression that your company desired to install values in our youth. If this is your idea of instilling values in our youth than your products will not be a part of my daughter's childhood."


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## thesimplelife25 (Feb 15, 2007)

FYI, you can use this information to contact the president directly at this address: [email protected]

Here is the email I sent her:

Dear Ellen,

I was very disappointed to read about how a six year
old girl was treated at your New York store when she
brought a doll that she had purchased from Target in
to have it's hair done. If you are unaware of the
situation, please see this link:
(http://oneofthosehorriblemoms.blogsp.../fake-out.html)
for a first hand description of the occurance.

While I understand the reasons the company may have
found it in your best interest not to work with dolls
that had not been purchased from your store (ie.
liability reasons), I found the rude treatment of a
child completely uncalled for. In addition, the
advertisement for this event did not denote that only
American Girl dolls could have their hair styled,
Rather, it simply called for girls to bring in their
"favorite doll".

I have always had tremendous respect for your company
because I feel in this day and age, there are very few
toy companies that strive to empower young girls. In
addition, I feel that your company does a wonderful
job of being educational by providing stories about
your various dolls that are historically accurate.

Although I have no children of my own as of yet, I
recently took my cousin to the American Girl store in
Chicago to purchase a doll for her seventh birthday.
I truly enjoyed my experience, as did she. I have
long looked forward to the day that I can bring my own
daughter to the American Girl store and purchase her a
beautiful doll that has a wonderful background story.

However, at this point, I do not know if I am
comfortable supporting this company any longer.
Please understand that I feel the treatment this child
experienced demonstrates direct opposition to what
your company claims to stand for.

I would like a response enumerating the following: (1)
how the company made ammends to this young lady in a
way that will restore her confidence in herself as a
worthwhile, empowered young lady, (2) how you plan to
address this situation on a company-wide level so that
you assure that it NEVER happens again.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

makes me just want to go on letter writing campagin! in fact i think i will!


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Sooo

Im in Canada! And I had never heard of these American Girl Dolls until I saw them on Rachael Ray one morning....couldn't believe the HYPE around these (what is my opinon) stupid dolls!!!

The money grab!! Come on people!!!

I grew up having a real barbie right next to my fake barbies and I loved them all the same(I probelly loved the fake ones moe they came with more outfits for the same price!!)

The idea that a grown woman would make a child fell so horrible over a doll(which is always a girls best friend) is just horrible! She has to be a very ugly person inside to do something like that!!!

I will be emailing the company thanks for the link!


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polka hop* 
From what I've read, it's company policy not to style hair of dolls that aren't theirs, due to the potential for damage. I'm guessing that the stylist's comments are not the company line, though.

I read this comment on Etta's mom's blog entry about the incident, and it seemed to sum it up well:


How damaging would it have been to take five minutes and make a fuss about the doll's hair and put a bow in it or slick it back in a pony tail or braid it? Heat isn't involved in any of that and I ma sure the doll's hair would have been just fine. That hair stylest and the other mom's inline were pure buttheads, plain and simple. This is the product of american consumerism. "You don't have what I have so you suck." I bet these moms all look down their noses at everyone else who doesn't drive a suburban too. Makes me want to start my own little socialist country were everything is equal and cr*p like this doen't happen.

Namaste,

Michelle


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

that rant and then namaste,


----------



## moonbeam7627 (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone should make the doll stylist read the books they have for tweens/middleschool girls.


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

OK, I HAVE to post my daughter's letter to American Girl, that she insisted on writing when she heard about this. FWIW, I did not help her, and I think it's rather good.

_To American Girl Company,

I am nine years old and I have a Marisol doll and a Bitty-baby. I heard about the little six-year-old named Etta who came to your store and asked to have her doll's hair styled. Apparently, it was not an American Girl Doll. Well, let me tell you something&#8230; I was six once too. Just because the doll isn't from your store doesn't mean you can't do its hair, or at least give a good reason as to why. It doesn't give you a right to make fun of the mother, or the child and tell them it is not a "real doll" or that "American Girl isn't for everyone." I am not going to buy anything from your store until I hear about an apology on your part.

Your disgusted customer,

Charlotte W.
_


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
that rant and then namaste,









The divine in me still bows to the divine in anyone else, even when I'm ranting.


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Individuation* 
OK, I HAVE to post my daughter's letter to American Girl, that she insisted on writing when she heard about this. FWIW, I did not help her, and I think it's rather good.

_To American Girl Company,

I am nine years old and I have a Marisol doll and a Bitty-baby. I heard about the little six-year-old named Etta who came to your store and asked to have her doll's hair styled. Apparently, it was not an American Girl Doll. Well, let me tell you something&#8230; I was six once too. Just because the doll isn't from your store doesn't mean you can't do its hair, or at least give a good reason as to why. It doesn't give you a right to make fun of the mother, or the child and tell them it is not a "real doll" or that "American Girl isn't for everyone." I am not going to buy anything from your store until I hear about an apology on your part.

Your disgusted customer,

Charlotte W.
_

You go girl!!!!!!!!

Namaste,

Michelle


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

This was not a special event. The hair stylists are at the store everyday. Usually there is a big line of girls waiting with their dolls. You drop your doll off with the cashier, who notes what 'do' you want for your doll, you pay and then the doll is placed on a shelf waiting its turn. They usually tell you to come back in 30 to 45 minutes or more. If you time it right, you can watch them style your doll but most are done without the little girl even there. There are just too many dolls in line.

Most likely, this little girl was turned away at the cash register. The doll never even saw the hair stylist.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

oh, how sad. i loved my american girl dolls (got 2 of them when i was a kid before the company sold out to mattel and jacked the prices waaay up-- can you believe my dolls were less than $50?!) and love that they always had books and history about them. i'm so disapointed to see how far this company has fallen.
we found an american girl doll at the local goodwill with her hair cut off. no other damage. $2. awesome awesome. k loves her. good thing, since that's the only ag doll she'll be getting (outside my old ones when she's older).


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

OP finally checking back in (my hardrive died







: ). Thanks for all the great links. I'm definitly going to write a letter as well & probably forward it onto my ILs who are big letter writers.









Oh, and Individuation, your DD rocks! What a great letter.









Holly


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:

Dear Ms. N,

We appreciate your concern and like you, we do care about Etta's
feelings. We want every girl who walks through the doors at American
Girl Place to feel special and welcome. Please be assured we will
continue to investigate what happened and address any concerns related
to Etta's visit privately and directly with Etta's mother.

Again, thank you for taking the time to contact us with your thoughts
and concerns.

Sincerely,

American Girl® Customer Service
their response


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow---that is horrible. That poor kid.

I have a real bug up my a#$ about these dolls--and this is just the icing on the cake. Please allow me to rant a bit.









A family member (FM) of mine gets them for her girls--and all the trappings, too. I cannot believe how expensive they are--how that money could be spent in other ways . . . Anyway, FM and neighbors--total of 5 girls went to AG store in NYC--waited in line forever, spent gobs of $$, etc. *[By the way--she told me that she thinks they take the dolls & just pop off their heads & give them new ones--could that be true?]* But here's the kicker--after this event, my family came to stay with FM and the topic came up---FM stated how glad they are that the kids have AG--"it's the only way kids would be interested in history." Ugh--I couldn't let that one go. My son, who has no AG dolls, could recite the order of the American Presidents at age 4. He has read numerous books on American History, yet has never once watched an AG video. FM's response was "yeah--but DS is different."

That is such bull pookies. What--so only rich kids can learn about/be interested in history? There are no other books that capture a child's imagination? You must own a expensive doll in order to make history "real"? When will they start a boys' line so that boys won't keep failing American History classes?

Ahem. Wow--I feel better. Thanks.


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Victorian* 
their response

Yes, my daughter was sent this exact response.


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

They do actually style the doll's hair at the store. If you send the doll to the hospital, they sometimes give the dolls new heads if they can't fix what is wrong with them.


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

I am fighting tooth and nail against my dd's new obsession with getting one of these "your own" dolls from AG.

My mother, who doesn't 'get' why it should be a problem since she's the one who would be forking out the cash for it, keeps telling my dd that they will go one day to the store.

Dd is definitely being influenced by her pals at school, some of whom already have these dolls (she's in first grade).

The irony is she loved the books way before she even knew the dolls existed. She's just like that, and loves to read.

I am putting my foot down, but it is making me very unpopular







as usual. Same thing happened with the noisy toys, the plastic toys, the yammering Elmos, etc.

Is there a nice, natural-materials doll that is not steeped in commericalism yet is somewhat affordable? I'm guessing that if my mom is willing to pay for the AG doll she'll do something else too -- although I do think that going to the store, etc. is part of the "experience" she wants to give dd.


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

My daughter purchased one with her own money. Then decided the "having it" was more important than actually playing with it.
If anyone buys one I would suggest keeping your boxes, tags etc.....she had hers 6 months and after finding a game machine she wanted we listed it online and it sold for MORE than we paid for it.
These dolls are over rated IMO.


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

As is Build A Bear (IMO)


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabbi* 
As is Build A Bear (IMO)

























True. However BAB saved dd1 from a life of orthodontic misery as the promise of one was incentive enough to give up her binky







: .

She still adores it and plays with it constantly, 2 years later. She and her sister love to dress them, carry them around in their slings, nurse them, make up stories with them, give them tea parties, etc. It may be yucky consumerism, but it was definitely worth the investment IMO.

It's a good idea to have dd invest some of her own $$ into it. I will tell my mom that. She thinks it's a "grandma's prerogative" sort of gift. My mom generally goes along (now) with my parenting/consumer choices and she is starting to feel like I won't let her buy anything!









Now if I could come up with a nice natural-materials baby doll that you can do things with (hair, clothes, etc.) then we would all go for that.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Someone posted this on a different board I'm on a couple weeks ago. It got me all riled up mad until I realized this this is the stuff of classic urban legends. I am not pro (nor anti) American Girl Doll, in fact I don't know all that much about them other than they are very pricey!

But that doesn't make it okay for people to be trashing them for something that may not even be true.

I submitted this to Snopes to investigate, as did other members of this board. I also wrote to American Girl, and got this reply:

_Dear Karina5,

Thank you for e-mailing us about your concerns. We appreciate the
opportunity to address issues directly with our customers.

First, please know that it is the No. 1 priority of our staff to ensure
that every child who walks through our doors feels special and welcome.
If we learn of any behavior to the contrary, we strive to remedy the
situation as soon as possible.

Unfortunately, in the case you are referring to, we were never
contacted
directly by this customer, so we have been unable to attempt to rectify
the situation or gather more details to investigate the incident
further
on our end.

It is important to note that many girls visit American Girl Place with
various dolls in tow, and we are happy to have them share in any of our
experiences, such as our Cafe, Theater, and Photo Studio, which do not
involve an actual service for the doll. Please understand that we are
only equipped to replace, repair, or style dolls that we manufacture.
Our Doll Hair Salon and Doll Hospital are tailored to the specific
materials used in our doll lines, and?because we can?t be sure of the
materials used in other products?we do not want to risk damaging a
child?s favorite toy by using an incorrect procedure.

Providing high-quality service is the hallmark of American Girl, and
our
sales associates are trained to always provide positive, respectful,
and
professional service to our guests. When problems do arise, they are
empowered to take responsibility and do whatever they can to make it
right. On the rare occasion that this does not occur, we strongly
encourage our customers to contact us directly so we can correct the
situation immediately.

Again, thank you for the opportunity to address this issue with you. We
hope this information has been helpful.

Sincerely,

AG Customer Service_

I hope I don't get flamed for this. All I'm saying is that maybe it is true, but there's a very good chance it's not.







:


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

It would be awesome if it's not. I got my first American Girl doll in 3rd grade and worked on getting Samantha's whole collection until I was in high school. I also got Kirsten. I played with them the whole time and I still love them. Samantha has been through 2 heads because of my love of combing her hair. I am going to get her a new head again if I have a daughter, so it will be like an instant new doll. I still have everything in perfect condition. It makes me sad to see everyone bashing my favourite toy in the world, but even more sad that they probably deserve it. I could tell that things had majorly changed when I took a trip to American Girl Place last year. I still love the historical books and dolls and the Itty Babies, but the focus on American Girl of Today was overly gratuitous.


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Please understand that we are
only equipped to replace, repair, or style dolls that we manufacture.
Our Doll Hair Salon and Doll Hospital are tailored to the specific
materials used in our doll lines, and?because we can?t be sure of the
materials used in other products?we do not want to risk damaging a
child?s favorite toy by using an incorrect procedure.


First off, there have been a couple people here who have written and gotten responses that pretty much sound like this event took place. If I were the kid's mom I would cease all contact too, I'd have no interest in hearing anything they had to say to me. Perhaps it is a hoax, but given that they are responding with concern and not "that story is not true, it's a hoax" makes me think this really happened.

Secondly, like I posted before, I don't believe for one second that putting a bow in a doll's hair is going to damage it. That is a total raging cop-out. I can understand if they don't want to curl it or whatever, and they can just explain that if it isn't an AG doll all they can do is put in a bow or put it in a ponytail, but there are quite a few things I can think of that they can do that should be just fine. I did all kinds of crap to my barbie dolls and their hair survived just fine.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
First off, there have been a couple people here who have written and gotten responses that pretty much sound like this event took place. If I were the kid's mom I would cease all contact too, I'd have no interest in hearing anything they had to say to me. Perhaps it is a hoax, but given that they are responding with concern and not "that story is not true, it's a hoax" makes me think this really happened.

Secondly, like I posted before, I don't believe for one second that putting a bow in a doll's hair is going to damage it. That is a total raging cop-out. I can understand if they don't want to curl it or whatever, and they can just explain that if it isn't an AG doll all they can do is put in a bow or put it in a ponytail, but there are quite a few things I can think of that they can do that should be just fine. I did all kinds of crap to my barbie dolls and their hair survived just fine.

I hear ya, but sadly it's a lawsuit crazy society so I can sort of understand the liability issue.

If this mother was so outraged, why didn't she complain to the store? I think the store's response to me was pretty clear that she didn't do so.

I still think this reeks of Urban Legend. BUt I think it's funny that it's got so many people up in arms.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
I still think this reeks of Urban Legend.










I totally agree. I have heard that Etta's age was 6, 7 and 8 on different boards.


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think one single isolated event is grounds for boycotting an entire company or saying "I won't buy from them!!". Doing that puts you on the same boat as anyone else who disregards something in its entirety based on a single detail. While I do agree that employees are supposed to represent the company they work for, and the old saying of "one bad apple spoils the bushel" might hold weight elsewhere, this employee clearly lacked in the social department and should be fired as to not tarnish the company's name further. There's no reason to go crazy over it or start some big scene. If you don't want to support them anymore, then do it silently...by going all kinds of crazy over it, what you're doing is drawing attention to the company, therefore accomplishing the exact opposite of what you intended to do!


----------

